# Creamed scallops and mushrooms



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This is one of my favorite recipes.

3 tablespoons butter
1 pound sea scallops

3/4 pound mushrooms, sliced
3/4 cup chopped green onions
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon all purpose flour
1/2 cup of clam juice
1/2 cup of white wine or sherry
1/2 cup whipping cream

Melt butter in large skillet over medium-high heat. Sprinkle scallops with salt and pepper. Add to skillet; sauté until just opaque in center, about 5 minutes. Transfer scallops to bowl.

Reduce heat to medium. Add mushrooms, green onions and cayenne to skillet. Sauté until mushrooms are tender and brown, about 6 minutes. Sprinkle flour into skillet; stir 30 seconds. Add clam juice, wine or sherry, and cream; simmer until sauce thickens enough to coat spoon, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. Add scallops. Stir until heated through, about 1 minute. Season with salt and pepper.

I like to serve the scallops and mushrooms on a bed of spinach and pour the sauce over the finished product.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Anthony - You are killing me. What time is dinner? That sounds great!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I know what you mean, I haven't made this in a while but just reading it made me hungry. I may have to stop by the store today to get some scallops .


----------

